# Made it to Shiawassee finally



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

natureboy2534 said:


> Are they calling all parties at one time or are they calling say 10 at a time and getting them lined up and zone picked than calling the next ten parties?


They pick the order all at once and announce it. Takes a little longer picking cards from tumbler. Then, they call 5 at a time so people can line up their vehicle and go through the barn to pick their zone. They always announce next 5. So, you really do not need to get out of he vehicle except to put in your filled in card in the tumbler.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

natureboy2534 said:


> Are they calling all parties at one time or are they calling say 10 at a time and getting them lined up and zone picked than calling the next ten parties?


They announce the whole draw order. Then call 5 at a time. You have to pay attention and count cars. If you have a little bit of brains it’s easy to figure out. So far, it’s went smooth. I even apologized to Vic because I thought for sure it would be a bigger cluster f.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> Thanks for guidance. All those people with $3000 winch taking Prior road zones sure throw me off. Well, I am on bad luck streak for 2 years now, picked 85th out of 92 parties. Even parking lot was taken. Going to try PM draw this afternoon.


Yep they filled all but 4 spots at harsens today. We should have went to Shiawassee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> Thanks for guidance. All those people with $3000 winch taking Prior road zones sure throw me off. Well, I am on bad luck streak for 2 years now, picked 85th out of 92 parties. Even parking lot was taken. Going to try PM draw this afternoon.


so if we have a winch we are not allowed to hunt prior? Lol most hunters there have winches. If we don’t draw into a spot that needs one it shouldn’t matter if we take it or not. Next time maybe you’ll stick around longer than 2 hours.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

there are more excuses flying in this thread than ducks in the refuge.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ash said:


> so if we have a winch we are not allowed to hunt prior? Lol most hunters there have winches. If we don’t draw into a spot that needs one it shouldn’t matter if we take it or not. Next time maybe you’ll stick around longer than 2 hours.


I was saying that being there first time and seeing 1st 10 picks taking Prior road made me think that is the area to be. For first 2 hours I saw 2 ducks not even high ones. that is my my limit for staying.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> I was saying that being there first time and seeing 1st 10 picks taking Prior road made me think that is the area to be. For first 2 hours I saw 2 ducks not even high ones. that is my my limit for staying.


Prior always goes first. It’s that refuge mentality.

which way were you facing yesterday? Facing the north? If so, you were setup wrong. If for some reason anyone ever hunts 61 then you should backside it....regardless of the wind.

mornings are slow right now too. I wouldn’t even waste my time right now. Noon to the end is where it’s at.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Shooting birds on the fed side today. Nice mixed bag. Mallards, teal, Gaddy, woodies so far.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I was facing the backhoe at the ramp, north. Can you PM me when mornings are better so I make 180 miles round trip? I never hunt parking lot zones again, I go to marsh or flooded timber.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I make a 150 mile round trip. It just is what it is at this point. I rarely like mornings ever.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

lefty421 said:


> View attachment 588453
> Shooting birds on the fed side today. Nice mixed bag. Mallards, teal, Gaddy, woodies so far.


Ended up adding 3 widgeon too (2 drake, 1 hen) bringing total species to 5 for the day. 12 ducks total. 

Guess Thursdays might not be so bad after all.

My kid is back out at Shi again today. He texted me this morning that there were 57 parties this morning at the draw. He's with a group of friends today, as I'm heading out to the bay today for an afternoon hunt. Hoping its not too rough at the launch when we get there since we don't really have a plan b today.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lefty421 said:


> Ended up adding 3 widgeon too (2 drake, 1 hen) bringing total species to 5 for the day. 12 ducks total.
> 
> Guess Thursdays might not be so bad after all.
> 
> My kid is back out at Shi again today. He texted me this morning that there were 57 parties this morning at the draw. He's with a group of friends today, as I'm heading out to the bay today for an afternoon hunt. Hoping its not too rough at the launch when we get there since we don't really have a plan b today.


some jerk drew 1st this morning...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Hunted within sight of my truck in the parking lot yesterday location undisclosed. Had two teal blow through early, could not catch up to them. Balled up a hen mallard that glided in out of no where. For giggles landed a goose in the mallard decoys with two spinners running. 

Nice gentleman's hunt but I expected to see more birds. Weird when you see four all morning and all of them work.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> some jerk drew 1st this morning...


haha nice. My kid said they drew somewhere in the low 30's. Sounds like they are doing OK so far with 7 birds as of his last text at 8am. Maybe the cold got the birds moving this morning. I opted for a afternoon bay hunt today. hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

A friend of mine drew bottom of the barrel this morning at Shi. He shot his limit in 25 minutes.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunted fsamies field today. i even found a model in the parking lot to display them for fsamie...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh Jennnnnnn.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Ohhhhhhh Jennnnnnn.


if only she shot as good as she looks displaying them....haha was so funny tonight.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if only she shot as good as she looks displaying them....haha was so funny tonight.


Lol she didn’t shoot too bad the last couple nights with me. 

I told you though. Should have had her bend over and stack the birds on her back. Lol hahahaha. Her friend requests would really be going wild.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL, were you sitting on the backoe in the parking lot? Can i borrow her for next hunt? Maybe I can make her vote for Biden. Hope she is free of covid? So far so good down river.


----------

